# Sicilian: chi beddi ca siti! / chi beddi chi siti!



## cognome

Ciao a tutti che parlano il dialetto siciliano!

Non capisco quando si usano le congiunzioni chi e ca, p.es:


1. Chi beddi ca siti!  o Chi bedi chi siti!
 
2. Quantu spasimi chi mi custati!  o Quantu spasimi ca mi custati!
 
Non so neanche se la congiunzione chi o ca è obbligatoria o no in questo caso.
 
Mille Grazio!


----------



## gc200000

Sono entrambi corretti.

L'unica differenza riguarda l'uso a seconda delle zone. In alcune è più frequente "ca", in altre "chi".

Non è obbligatoria


----------



## Rub87

Dipende sia dalle zone sia da altri fattori, mi spiego: MESSINA- si usa "chi" di regola, se si usa il "ca" la persona che parla è ritenuta rozza, di un quartiere "zallo" come direbbero a messina. CATANIA- si usa "ca" e non risulta rozzo, ma è la regola. Più il dialetto è stretto più si sentirà "ca".
ciaooo!


----------



## Trinacrialucente

Confermo quello che hanno gia’ spiegato gli altri. Solo che 1) il siciliano NON E’ un “dialetto”, anzi una lingua accademica e storica anche piu’ antica della lingua italiana peninsulare (la “Scuola Siciliana” fu fondata nel regno di Guglielmo d’Altavilla in 1166, mentre le opere di Dante, Boccaccio  ecc vennero qualche SECOLO dopo). 2) Purtroppo il siciliano volgare non e’ molto fonetico, sopratutto la forma occidentale, nel senso che la vocale nella parole “chi” suona QUASI come “che” in italiano, intanto “che” in siciliano suona QUASI come “ca” in italiano.  Solo cantato o in poesia si pronuncia tutto foneticamente. Un po’ difficile, lo so.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Trinacrialucente said:


> il siciliano NON E’ un “dialetto”, anzi una lingua accademica e storica anche piu’ antica della lingua italiana peninsulare


Visto che stiamo mettendo i puntini sulle i, non esiste neanche una lingua italiana "peninsulare" visto che nella penisola si parlano vari dialetti e lingue mentre  l'italiano mi risulta che sia lingua ufficiale anche nelle isole, per ora.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Dal punto di vista tecnico anche il termine dialetti è sbagliato, in quanto non si tratta di dialetti dell'Italiano, ma di varie lingue derivate dal Latino, chi più chi meno imparentato anche con l'Italiano; tra tutte queste lingue della penisola l'Italiano è solo quello che ha avuto più fortuna di altre. Se guardiamo il Siciliano, sicuramente è imparentato con altre lingue / dialetti della zona, come Calabrese e Salentino. (vedi mappa)

http://bostoniano.info/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/mappa-dialetti.png

Nella mappa la Sardegna appare grigia (tranne la parte più a nord dove si parlano dialetti originari della Corsica) in quanto la lingua Sarda è completamente estranea al continuum delle lingue Italiche, per certi versi il Sardo è più simile alle lingue Romanze occidentali, specie a quelle Iberiche, anche se non fa parte parte nemmeno di quel gruppo, ma sta in un gruppo tutto suo all'interno delle lingue Romanze. (il Sardo presenta caratteristiche in comune sia con lingue Iberiche che con lingue Italiche).

(vedi immagine sotto) : il Sardo appare separato dal gruppo principale delle lingue Romanze, essendo il terzo ramo della famiglia; Occidentale, Orientale (tra cui Italiano), e Insulare (Sardo e Corso antico).

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/31/Romance-lg-classification-en.png
Romance languages - Wikipedia


----------



## cherine

Nota:

Discutere se il siciliano sia una lingua o un dialetto è off topic in questo thread e oltre lo scopo del forum "Other languages". Se desiderate continuare questa discussione, rivolgetevi al forum EHL.

Cherine
Moderator


----------



## Pietruzzo

cognome said:


> Chi beddi ca siti! o Chi bedi chi siti!


Mi sembra di capire che l'alternativa sia solo per il pronome relativo mentre l'esclamativo è sempre "chi beddi". Nel dialetto salentino (parente prossimo del siciliano) si direbbe "cce beddhi ca siti"


----------

